# Off-Topic >  Critical Thought and Responibility.

## NortonDommi

A very interesting video from Ave. Gives justification to walking off a job and being a 'whistleblower'. 

Safety - Yours and all those around you is your responsibility at all times.

----------

asterix (Jun 9, 2021),

Floradawg (Jun 9, 2021),

Metallurg33 (Jun 16, 2021),

NeiljohnUK (Jun 9, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 8, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Our Navy has stringent protocols on both rope [wire rope] and non-metallic stranded material or 'line'. The occasions someone is suspended by it, not plentiful. When half a dozen are strung between vessels underway [UNREP] there are active bodies working all over the place, talk about personal safety. 
The stern anchor of a landing craft is rope; it breaks and vessel can be stranded on the beach. 
The bow runs on rope too, to lower and raise in deployment of vehicles and troops. If that rope parts, it is largely contained within hull, an accident would be rare. But same bow door weighs 11 tons; that parted cable drops door, tears out the hinge and it's not only lost, but exposes entire weather deck to potential flooding. 
Every available inch of both get use cycles recorded, examined, greased, checked for not spooling correctly, never allowed to overwrap or birdcage.
Those are kind of incidental, compared to arresting gear of aircraft carriers.

I cringe watching different landlocked crews, usually in construction, ignore those; but not crane operators!

----------

NortonDommi (Jun 9, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

I know a couple of crane operators and the continual training and testing they undergo is rigorous. They are subject to random drug and alcohol tests at any time as well. Might have A beer on a night when they know they have no work for a few days. Despite the money I doubt I could do it even if I had the brains for it.

I think the main point AvE is making is that someone for some reason knowingly and with absolute knowledge that it was wrong locked out the safety brakes rather that fix the problem causing them to creep on. In fact probably several someones were involved.

Anything to save a buck aye?

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 9, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

Follow up with a video that popped up this morning of when the haul cable broke. My heart bleeds for the occupants.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/d4sgIRlC64js/

----------

DIYSwede (Jun 18, 2021)

----------

